# Provocraft



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

What happened to the provocraft website? Are they doing away with Knifty Knitter looms? You use to be able to buy them at Joann's and I don't see them anymore. I know they were by Boye, and they still have them, but the ones they do have are the ones that hold your yarn hostage. What is going on with that?

Thanks for all feedback in advance...Buttons


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Knifty Knitters were discontinued some time ago (2011 I believe). You can sometimes find then on eBay and amazon.com. I found my set at a thrift store.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow I didn't know that. I have the Daurice from Hobby Lobby and their the same thong. I wonder if they are discontinuing them too? Thanks for the info. Maybe I should get another set just in case.


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 18, 2012)

I was upset when they discontinued the knifty knitter looms. :thumbdown: They're the first looms I learned on. When they were discontinued I found them on clearance at Joann's. So I now have several sets of them. You can still find some on Ebay too. I've looked at the new version of the Boye looms, and I don't like them... I'll stick with my old school knifty knitters!


----------



## muffin lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Wednesday said:


> I was upset when they discontinued the knifty knitter looms. :thumbdown: They're the first looms I learned on. When they were discontinued I found them on clearance at Joann's. So I now have several sets of them. You can still find some on Ebay too. I've looked at the new version of the Boye looms, and I don't like them... I'll stick with my old school knifty knitters!


I agree with you. I bought my set of round Knifty Knitters at 
Michaels years ago, and love using them. I also own the purple 
and blue long looms. I don't have the pink one yet.

I was working with my "Yarn Around" Loom, but I'm 
switching over to my yellow round kk.

Muffin Lover


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

The other ones they have out suck. Your yarn ends up hostage. I have a set from Hobby Lobby by Darice but they are the same as the knifty knitter. I hope they still have them.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Sine said:


> Knifty Knitters were discontinued some time ago (2011 I believe). You can sometimes find then on eBay and amazon.com. I found my set at a thrift store.


i didn't know they had been discontinued, glad I bought a couple of sets several years ago. I have made hundreds, yes hundreds, of loom knit hats for babies, young children, adults etc. So easy to do. Even used the smaller loom to make heavy socks for soldiers istationed in the mountains of Afghanistan It just is like doing a 17 inch long hat and they wore these socks over their regular socks to keep legs warm. guess I'll keep an eye out for any of the looms and pick them up. thanks for letting us know about this discontinuation. Don't know if that is a word, but you know what I mean. LOL
t


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knitting-Loom-Set-Instructions-Included/dp/B002SYZVLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384139245&sr=8-1&keywords=loom+knitting

I got these and they are quite sturdy and correspond to the knifty knitter round ones. They do not hold your yarn hostage.

http://www.amazon.com/Knifty-Knitter-Long-Loom-looms/dp/B000I1HNME/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1384139515&sr=8-4&keywords=loom+knitting

http://www.amazon.com/Knifty-Knitter-Round-Loom-With/dp/B003IH8A5E/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1384139686&sr=8-26&keywords=loom+knitting

These are Knifty Knitter long looms and round ones.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Simple question, I hope: what does hold the yarn hostage mean ? thanks for response


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

It means the top of the peg has a groove and your yarn gets caught in that grove and it is a pain to work with. Best is when it is smooth with no grooves. I guess Boye thought it was a good idea to keep the yarn from slipping but it resulted in the yarn getting caught and difficult to work with


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

hyall said:


> It means the top of the peg has a groove and your yarn gets caught in that grove and it is a pain to work with. Best is when it is smooth with no grooves. I guess Boye thought it was a good idea to keep the yarn from slipping but it resulted in the yarn getting caught and difficult to work with


------ I use the loom that has the groove from the bottom of the loom up to the top of the peg, find it controls my yarn better as i slip it over the top layer of yarn and over the peg. don't know if that is the same type you are talking about, as this loom does not have a groove on the top of the peg. . I have made hundreds of hats with these looms for charity. Haven't tried to knit hats with knitting needles. i have bought one long loom but so far haven't used it. thanks for the reply. cm


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> ------ I use the loom that has the groove from the bottom of the loom up to the top of the peg, find it controls my yarn better as i slip it over the top layer of yarn and over the peg. don't know if that is the same type you are talking about, as this loom does not have a groove on the top of the peg. . I have made hundreds of hats with these looms for charity. Haven't tried to knit hats with knitting needles. i have bought one long loom but so far haven't used it. thanks for the reply. cm


That's because you have the knifty knitter type loom.


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

No the normal types of loom have a knobby top that prevents the yarn from slipping off which is fine but this other type has a cut into the peg on top that grabs hold of the yarn and keeps it inside the groove that is what makes it a pain to work with. That groove is very handy the one you are referring to but not what we are talking about. See image here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B005VEUNMA/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

hyall said:


> No the normal types of loom have a knobby top that prevents the yarn from slipping off which is fine but this other type has a cut into the peg on top that grabs hold of the yarn and keeps it inside the groove that is what makes it a pain to work with. That groove is very handy the one you are referring to but not what we are talking about. See image here.
> 
> ------ Ugh, thanks for the image, I have never seen this type and can see that they look like crochet hooks.Imagine someone wanted to get some use out of extra hooks.  haha.


----------



## muffin lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> hyall said:
> 
> 
> > No the normal types of loom have a knobby top that prevents the yarn from slipping off which is fine but this other type has a cut into the peg on top that grabs hold of the yarn and keeps it inside the groove that is what makes it a pain to work with. That groove is very handy the one you are referring to but not what we are talking about. See image here.
> ...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> ------ I use the loom that has the groove from the bottom of the loom up to the top of the peg, find it controls my yarn better as i slip it over the top layer of yarn and over the peg. don't know if that is the same type you are talking about, as this loom does not have a groove on the top of the peg. . I have made hundreds of hats with these looms for charity. Haven't tried to knit hats with knitting needles. i have bought one long loom but so far haven't used it. thanks for the reply. cm


The Boye loom has the vertical grove in the pegs to help you pick up the wrapped yarn -and- their pegs have a horizontal slot across the head of the peg that captures and holds the yarn (hostage). It seems to require a fair amount`of finesse to do the stitching. Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I started out on the KK looms almost 8 years ago. I have a few sets of the round and 1 set of the long. I also have the Boye looms, I must be the only ones that like them because they keep you from dropping stitches. I use mine still. I have quite a few different ones. I only had 2 that I do not like. I am hoping that if we complain enough to Simplicity , that they will remake the KK's, since they are the ones who bought out the KK's. Happy looming...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I started out on the KK looms almost 8 years ago. I have a few sets of the round and 1 set of the long. I also have the Boye looms, I must be the only ones that like them because they keep you from dropping stitches. I use mine still. I have quite a few different ones. I only had 2 that I do not like. I am hoping that if we complain enough to Simplicity , that they will remake the KK's, since they are the ones who bought out the KK's. Happy looming...


Who is Simplicity? How did Provo Craft become involved with the Knifty Knitter Looms? Please flesh out this loom knitting history. Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

When I started looming about 8 years ago, Provo Craft was making the KK's. About a year ago(maybe longer) Simplicity bought out the KK's(not Provo Craft company). Then the stores who had KK's in stock began selling them out. Simplicity is the main company who makes all of the Boye things. They came up with the new looms. Simplicity has been in business for a very long time, they make patterns, books, needles, notions and now looms. There may be something on the net about the history of the KK's. I know there is info on the net about the history of loom knitting. hope this helps, it is all I know without doing a search....


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> When I started looming about 8 years ago, Provo Craft was making the KK's. About a year ago(maybe longer) Simplicity bought out the KK's(not Provo Craft company). Then the stores who had KK's in stock began selling them out. Simplicity is the main company who makes all of the Boye things. They came up with the new looms. Simplicity has been in business for a very long time, they make patterns, books, needles, notions and now looms. There may be something on the net about the history of the KK's. I know there is info on the net about the history of loom knitting. hope this helps, it is all I know without doing a search....


Thank you, I just did not connect Simplicity and Boye. Moon Loomer


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Wednesday said:


> I was upset when they discontinued the knifty knitter looms. :thumbdown: They're the first looms I learned on. When they were discontinued I found them on clearance at Joann's. So I now have several sets of them. You can still find some on Ebay too. I've looked at the new version of the Boye looms, and I don't like them... I'll stick with my old school knifty knitters!


If you don't like them, don't buy the Martha Stewart set.. What a waste of money.. Lucky for me I got it on sale with an additional coupon off.


----------

